# Remington 870



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Picked up another Remington 870 last week . I had (sold it ) a over/under but just could get the nerve to use it in the mud . :roll: My son has my old 870 . Thinking about putting another choke on it . any idea's ?? Can't afford a 90.00 choke though . here is what i have, a Remington 870 SPS Camo 12/26 3.5

THANKS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have had great luck with the Carlson chokes, and for $30 they are well worth it.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have had great luck with the Carlson chokes, and for $30 they are well worth it.


which one do you have , or do you have a couple ??

Thanks


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

full choke (long range) I use it in my Browning Gold and am finding that the 3" 1 1/4 oz. #1 Experts are killing birds dead at incredible distances. I have never been a fan of the winchester experts but I found these cheap and have been more than impressed with them. I have a patternmaster for the same gun but it rarely gets used.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

people are going to tell you that the same choke will shoot different in every gun and they are correct, but for $30 I don't think you can go wrong with the Carlsons. I think you will be happy with the results you get.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have had great luck with the Carlson chokes, and for $30 they are well worth it.


+1 awesome chock for sure.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I had heard from a friend that there was a business in Ogden that had bought out the entire inventory from a flood damaged Bass Pro. I checked it out today, everything was 25% off the marked price. Funny thing was most of the stuff showed no sign of water damage. The salesman told me it was the Nashville TN store and the water reached very little of the inventory. They have all kinds of reloading, archery, and hunting gear, pretty much anything you would find in a regular Bass Pro store. They have a pretty large selection of chokes. I picked up a new in the package Kicks High Flyer tube for $42, I did notice some that were some chokes for Remington, you might find something that would work for you.

RV Truck Sales
900W 2150S #4
Ogden Ut
801-392-2400

Personally I prefer a light Mod tube for most of my hunting, have one for both of my 870's, I have had the best luck with the Briley extended LM tubes, they dont bang you $ too bad for those.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Carlson's Mid Range...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Carlson's Mid Range...


+1 I have loved mine. I bought a Long Range for pass shooting as well. $60 for both of them.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Another ?? 

being i have a 26 inch barrel VS a 28 , is there any disadvantage using a shorter barrel , maybe a little less velocity and Does velocity affect how a choke works ? 
thanks -
RobK.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Chaser said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > Carlson's Mid Range...
> ...


+2 after all the recomendations i picked up a carlsons mid range and i also got a long range for the times that i may need a little bit more distance and i love them plus they are quick and easy to change with them sticking out of the end of the barrel

i like them so much i also went back and got 2 more of them for the over under and they go really well with it


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

RobK said:


> Another ??
> 
> being i have a 26 inch barrel VS a 28 , is there any disadvantage using a shorter barrel , maybe a little less velocity and Does velocity affect how a choke works ?
> thanks -
> RobK.


usually a 26" is better balanced and has a quicker swing. it will have a shorter sight plane but all the powder will be burned up in the 20-24" of the barrel. so, other than shooter error, there shouldn't be any performance loss.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I shoot a 26" barrel. No issues with performance, other than it beats the hell out of the factory chokes.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

RobK said:


> Another ??
> 
> being i have a 26 inch barrel VS a 28 , is there any disadvantage using a shorter barrel , maybe a little less velocity and Does velocity affect how a choke works ?
> thanks -
> RobK.


All the powder is burnt and your load is at full speed before 26" so that won't affect it. Carlson's are great tubes and at there prices you can get a couple of them. Take a look at both the extended LM and extended Mod as pretty much all a round tubes for shooting out to 40 or 45 yards with most shot types. Still it will definitely need to be patterned to be sure. One nice part also about Carlson's is if you don't like the patterns you gun//load print Shane will allow you to send it back and trade it for another at the cost of shipping.


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

i use the patternmaster lr in my 870 supermag and i've never seen anything drop ducks harder but they are quite pricey


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Just use your facory IC tube. Save your money for shells or camera gear.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Briley makes a good choke for a decent price, I have one in my dads gold hunter that really does a nice job. If I didn't shoot a pattern master I would shoot a Briley.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> Briley makes a good choke for a decent price, I have one in my dads gold hunter that really does a nice job. If I didn't shoot a pattern master I would shoot a Briley.


+1...Briley is good stuff too...a shade more expensive...


----------

